

Slowing Down - olidale
http://leostartsup.com/2012/05/slowing-down-2/

======
tdavis
I can't overstate how important I think these sorts of habits are. A slow
walk. A quiet meditation upon waking. In aggregate, they can really change
your life. The problem is, these habits aren't easier to develop than any
other. They take practice and time to become innate.

We "make time" for all sorts of destructive habits. I gave smoking hours of
each day for a decade. Anxiety, worry, hurry, they'd run my life for more than
that. Don't set out trying to replace them. Make it OK to be a few minutes
later walking home; a few moments later to work. Make time for these good
habits and the bad won't stand in the face of them.

------
brittohalloran
Reminds me of the studies done of walking pace in cities. Researchers
discretely measure off a known length stretch of sidewalk and then secretly
time a bunch of people walking it, with interesting results ("people in fast-
moving cities are less likely to help others and have higher rates of coronary
heart disease").

Radiolab podcast from 2010: <http://www.radiolab.org/2010/oct/08/>

Paces in different cities:
<http://www.richardwiseman.com/quirkology/pace_home.htm>

------
struppi
This is a very interesting exercise, I have to try it some time this week!

Here's another one: Go to a quiet place, outside. Maybe to a forest. You
should be alone. Now stop and listen. Try to identify all of the sounds you
hear. Try to hear more, quieter sounds. Do this for several minutes.

For me it's always amazing how much more sound there is than you'll initially
hear. And how I get bored first and then, after a while, can't stop listening.

Edit: Spelling.

------
SnaKeZ
It's the reason why i prefer walking rather then bike

------
mike626
His smugness about the older woman is infuriating.

